# The Battle Hymn of the Christian Church



## RamistThomist (Oct 6, 2005)

For the EPers out there, you can sing this outside the church while engaging in war.

I got this from Nigel Lee's website

My eyes have seen the glory of Jehovah our great King
For our God is trampling Satan. Hallelu-Jah! Let us sing!
With His Word, we'll hammer humanists; to Jesus, converts bring
For Christ goes reigning on! 

Glory, glory, hallelu-Jah
Sing the psalms to our Lord Jesus!
Sing the psalms to our Lord Jesus!
For Christ goes reigning on! 

I have seen Him in the pulpits of His Christocratic Church.
He is making us His soldiers, while His Word we gladly search!
As we fight His righteous battles, He'll not leave us in the lurch.
For Christ goes reigning on! 

When He rose, He blew the trumpet that shall never sound defeat!
He is sifting out the hearts of men, before His judgment seat.
Let me, too, help crush His enemies! Subdue them, O my feet!
For Christ goes reigning on! 

We will serve Jehovah-Jesus, in the storms and in the calms.
We will gladly sing out loud, all the imprecatory psalms.
We'll impose God's Law against all thugs, with never any qualms.
For Christ goes reigning on! 

In the beauty of the New Earth, there'll be neither sin nor sea.
For the Lord's bride will be happy, in her blissful "slavery" --
While the wicked burn eternally in hell, from virtue "free"
For Christ goes reigning on!


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 6, 2005)

I've read a few of those from his site....they've all been good.


----------

